# New Dog Dremmel



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I saw this yesterday on TV and thought it might be what some of you are looking for. I may order one as it looks like it would be hard to catch a coat, and the price is great if it works as well as it seems.

http://www.peticure.com


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My husband saw that and recommended it to me a couple of weeks ago, but I didn't think it would be such a great idea because that hole looks so small. 

When I do my dogs' nails, we end up coming back to each nail a couple of times because the dog will pull away often (well, with most of my dogs). The Peticure hole looks small enough that it could really become a battle to pull a nail forward, shape it, and insert it in the hole again after they have pulled away. To repeat that numerous times per paw, I think I would break down to going back to clippers fast. (I just like to get nails done fast for the least amount of discomfort.)

If anyone gets it, I'd love to read their reviews after a few uses.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I ordered one last week so, I'm waiting for it to be delivered. I just couldn't bring myself to cut Tori's black nails. My DH has a super powerful Dremmel he offered to let me use but, it's so big I could hardly hold it w/one hand. This one looked good from the infomercial (but, doesn't everything that's sold that way??? :biggrin1 

I'll let you know what I think once I get to use it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, we will be waiting for your review. In the video, I don't think I saw them use it on any long haired dogs. So, it will be interesting to see what you have to say.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie, I hope it works for you. I feel like I've been suckered into too many gadgets (like that darned QuikFinder nail trimmer that was junk). Even when the gadgets are good and functional, I tend to go back to the same tools that have worked for me in the past unless it is really amazing.

Michele, I noticed that too, but I just figured (hoped?) that they wouldn't be able to get any good camera angles with all that hair in the way.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I ordered this also about 2 weeks ago - will let you know how it works when I get it. Kimberly I think you dial to get the hole that fits your dogs nail - and there are many sizes.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I saw the infomercial yesterday and was going to order, but didn't. I can't wait for your feedback.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great, I hope it does work. Seems like just the thing for our long coats. Please let us know.

Kimberly, most things look so easy on TV, like diet pills, take this get skinny. My DS bougth me one of those slicer/dicers once. I needed a year at the gym to build up enough muscle to push it down. LOL

Seeing Libby and Leslie ordered it before my post, I'll wait & see how it works for them.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I am really looking forward to what you'll think. It would be great if what they say is true. I will be keeping my fingers crossed. My boys let me cut their nails. But they have a lot of black ones and it really freaks me out. I have cut the quick a few times.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

haha...I was reading this to see how the stupid thing worked and noone updated to tell us! 

Libby...Leslie... How did it work??


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Seems i'm not the only who saw the infomercial... 

Waiting to hear reviews to see if it's as good as it says it is!


----------

